# Should I do it



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

A guy is wanting to trade me this 06 Sportsman 700 EFI with a 6" Gorilla lift gear reduction Rad relocate and 31's for my 07 Brute.


















Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

What are you trading? I know a Brute, but what year,and what kind of shape is it in?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't know man your brute is in really good shape from the pictures I have seen.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

BF2012 said:


> What are you trading? I know a Brute, but what year,and what kind of shape is it in?












Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Id keep the brute


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I bought the brute brand new its never been in mud over 4" deep yes its been babied. I know the PO PO has been arwse deep in mud and I'm a little scared of trail riding with that big lift I'm afraid of burning cv boots up

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

If you mostly trail ride then I would not trade. Keep the Brute.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

If you are still satisified with the brute, I'd definately keep it. I wish mine looked that good. You know your brute & how it acts. You could be trading for someone else's problem. Also with it being a single cylinder it wont have the power of a brute.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

if you maintain your brute, i would keep the brute, i will only work on a couple of popos that belong to close friends, the rest i send down the road. they just seem to be harder an agervateing to work on. just my opinion
an thats a good loking brute you have there, what wheels an tires are those

brain fart, i just read your sig


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

No way..keep the Brute. Unless you want lots less power and lots more weight...and the need to be towed home lots...


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Id keep the brute too. I had a popo 700 and I thought it was junk. My brute is a way better wheeler and alot faster. Plus you know what your wheeler is cause you've owned it since new. Just my 02


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd stay FAR away from an 06 popo w/ a gorilla lift.... There's a reason he's wanting to trade you straight up.... If it wasnt for the lift, maybe, but Even then I dont know that I'd do a straight trade on your part.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Guys I think y'all are right I need to keep my Brute

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you ever have any doubts just talk to CodyH lol he had a 6" lifts sportsman.... the lift was terrible, and broke axles and arms every time he rode it.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Im glad thats your decision but id probably have to stay with the brute although the popo looks good but good looks dont get you home


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> If you ever have any doubts just talk to CodyH lol he had a 6" lifts sportsman.... the lift was terrible, and broke axles and arms every time he rode it.


I have heard that from quite a few people. They all said stay away from a lifted PO PO especially gorilla lifts.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

JLOWERY said:


> A guy is wanting to trade me this 06 Sportsman 700 EFI with a 6" Gorilla lift gear reduction Rad relocate and 31's for my 07 Brute.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Man you bump your head? :banghead:


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

wcs61 said:


> Man you bump your head? :banghead:


LMAO

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

stick with the brute ..its a good looking bike..love the silver..i dont know notin bought a po po...but i do know i would stick with the brute..especially since you know his has been mudded alot..


----------

